# Tostito Porkchops



## thejuniorchef (Jun 22, 2011)

Tostito Porkchops

Ingredients:

10 pcs. pork chops (flatten)

3 eggs, beaten

2 tsp worcestershire sauce

1 1/2 tsp of salt

1 1/2 tsp of black pepper

1 1/2 tsp of cayenne pepper

6 tbsp. of flour

cooking oil, for deep frying

A bag of Tostitos

First, I mixed the eggs and Worchestershire sauce in a small bowl.

Second, I mixed all the dry ingredients together on a small bowl. (flour, salt, cayenne pepper and black pepper)

Third, I put the Tostitos chips in a food processor and processed it until they were as small as bread crumbs.

Fourth, I coated the pork chops with the dry ingredients.

Fifth, I coated the pork chops with the egg and Worchestershire sauce.

Then finally, I coated the pork chops with the Tostitos chips.

Heat up a large skillet and add the oil. When the oil is hot enough, add the pork chop.

Cook each side for 4 min. Place the cooked pork chops on paper towels.

Serve with gravy.

Delicious!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Juniorchef,

Welcome to cheftalk and don't worry if people don't always reply to your posts. I noticed this was here without any reply for over a day. 

I love when people experiment with new foods and try to invent dishes especially young people learning to cook.  That's the right spirit.    Was this your invention?  Sounds interesting.  I'm not sure what tostitos are, but I'm guessing corn or tortilla chips of some sort?  Interesting idea to use them for breading something to be fried.  Do they make a particularly crispy coating? 

keep on cooking!

all the best

Siduri


----------



## longcolts (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, Tostitos are a brand name for a Corn Chip.  The Tostitos brand name is owned by the parent company Frito Lays.


----------

